# Charter - Bay of Naples / Amalfi Coast



## formermdrvandal1 (Sep 16, 2010)

I am doing a charter this year from the third week of June until 4 July in the Bay of Naples, the Pontine Island and the Amalfi Coast. I am picking up the boat, a Beneteau 523, in Naples at Marina Darsena Acton and then heading to Ventotene, Ponza, Ischia, Capri and a still undecided harbor/port on the Amalfi Coast before I bring the boat back to Naples to drop off.

If anyone has some Local Knowledge about these places or the area in general, I'd be interested in any input -- both as to place to moor/dock/anchor the boat and also land based recommendations.

In addition, I have a couple of specific questions:

1.	As for where to visit with the boat on the Amalfi Coast, I have not yet had a chance to review Rod Heikell's _Italian Waters Pilot_, but I was wondering which of these three places you would recommend for ease of docking/mooring/etc. -- Positano, Amalfi or Cetara?

2.	Marina Darsena is located in the Santa Lucia section of Naples -- any recommendations on where to stay near the Marina before I board the boat?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------

